# Skype: marquer notification comme lue



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!
Skype fait des siennes. Il m'affiche une pastille disant que quelque chose n'a pas été lu, mais pas moyen d'y accéder ou de marquer lu. Donc l'app reste toujours avec un "1"rouge. Y a-t-il une solution?


----------

